# not looking forward to culling for winter



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

well...it's almost october, and I've realized it's time to butcher all the extra goats. 

We've got 5 wethers to butcher (ourselves)...and I'm kinda bummed out because 2 are really sweet, and I can't bare to see them killed, but we can't send them to the butcher's (flat rate of $75 each!! :shocked: ) and I would rather butcher them myself (quickly, humanely) rather than send them to the stock sale to be trucked up to some slaughterhouse in another state. (And I don't want sell them cuz my herd may have CL+ goats) 

Unfortunately they eat a lot, I don't have much space, and what's the point of keeping goats that are potentially CL+? 
the CL part is kinda disheartening cuz my does might have it...and if so, they'll go too  

oh well....the meat is part of what we are raising goats for.

thanks letting me vent....

Froggy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, sorry to hear that. I hope the CL part turns out to be something you will be able to get under control. That is such a nightmare. It's hard to butcher them. I take them to the butcher, and even that is hard. I admire people who can do it themselves. I think there is a lot less fear. And you know your goats had a nice little life and you then know what your meat ate. There are a lot worse things that can happen to a goat. It does seem like the wethers are extra nice, doesn't it.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Though I haven't had to butcher any goats... I have thought about getting a meat goat for our own meat.. if only we had the room.. I've killed chickens before, and had to take dogs in to be put to sleep... at least this is a more positive step, cause you'll have nice meat for all of your work and I like to think, it makes the meat even better, since they were loved and cared for. At the very least, they had really good lives. I'm sorry for your dilemma.. I believe it will get easier....
Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you might be dealing with CL  And I can imagine how hard it is to know you will have to butcher them. I agree with the others, you gave them best life you could. We've not been faced with having to butcher one of our own babies, yet. Your raising meat goats, and well....I'd think for anyone raising them, this will happen at some point.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I feel your pain!  :hug: We've never butchered any of ours, but my brother insists that we're going to do it if we ever have a wether we can't sell. Since the goats are officially mine, I have the final say and I don't know if I could do it!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Froggy said:


> I can't bare to see them killed, but we can't send them to the butcher's (flat rate of $75 each!! ) and I would rather butcher them myself (quickly, humanely) rather than send them to the stock sale to be trucked up to some slaughterhouse in another state.


Right there with ya. We have done all but one of ours this year and he is just so sweet. But we are in this for the meat as well as milk and we just do it. (Actually, DH and son do the slaughter and dressing. By the time is gets to me for washing and wrapping it just looks like meat.) But I do miss the little hay burners once they are gone.
But I am breeding 8 does this year (WHAT AM I THINKING!!??!!) So next year there will be lots of culling.
I feel your pain but I feel it is worth it for the peace of mind we get from raising them well and knowing what we are eating.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

By the way, there are ways in increase the ratio of doelings to bucklings. There are some threads on here about it; not sure if you've seen those.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have been raised around livestock. My husband has butchered cows, pigs, and sheep so thought that goats would not be much different. After getting these goats on our land, it is very different for him because goats are quite personal. I hope you can get someone to help with the butchering to help keep you from feeling too bad. My husband usually has my brother and others. I am glad that you are able to keep a sensitive heart to end their life in a nice humane way. Ours go out quickly eating a treat. There are more and more people and family who are out of work around our area and we are so glad to have the ability to help with extra meat for them. Everyone seems to love the boer goat meat in our friend/family circles. So sorry you have to deal with the CL problem. That is a very difficult thing. Maybe have to start all over again sometime.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies 

my dad or brother actually do the deed of killing the goat, but I still have to be present to make sure everything goes quickly.
I knew the bucklings were going to be going in the freezer almost as soon as they were born this spring, and I reminded myself all summer of that. But I named them all anyway. One is the ''Pied Piper''. I'm so brilliant. :doh: :hair:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't feel too bad about naming them. I was always told when I was a child by my father "Do not name the 'butcher animals or you will get attached." I would always get attached and sometimes could not eat the little rabbits I raised. It was so hard for me. It's taken me a long time to understand the life value of each animal and that some are meant for food. They are all very valuable and need to be respected. It has helped me to realize that each animal has a purpose. There are those times when an animal just steals your heart so much that it ends up being a pet after all. The little red buckling first born this last spring was a real delight to us. As time went on, I decided that he needed to become a wether (butcher animal). He was quite strong in his personality with more aggressive nature. We move our intended meat goat wethers to a location down the road from us. They are well cared for and are truly happy. When he sees me, he is happy to run up to me and get a good neck scratch but he is not 'pet material' as he is very pushy and too aggressive to remain a pet. I still respect him for his life and his purpose. It will just be a shorter happy life. He has no predators and has all his needs met. Even if you do not name them, they get called a name somehow as goats just have too much personality.


----------

